# 365...I must be nuts!



## violet1991

well, I have decided to embark on a journey! Of sorts....

A 365 is what photographers call a-photo-a-day. Most just do any photo randomly, which is hard enough, but I decided I'd choose a theme. I went with "Word Association". This is similar to the game where someone says a word and someone else comes up with something they would associate with that word. So I have started with the word "Cake", as it's my 18th birthday today (2nd sept). Now I don't have to get a photo of the word itself, just something illustrating the word. Get it?

heres my #1!! I must be nuts!









Think I can keep it up? :shock:

Vi x


----------



## SarahY

Happy birthday! And that's the loveliest photo of a cake that I have ever seen. I want the purple flower... 

Sarah xxx


----------



## DomLangowski

Brill pic Vi, you going to post all 365 photo's here?


----------



## violet1991

I'll do it as links to save your space Dom, but yes, if you'd like to see them 

Thanks Sarah! I've always wanted a Me to You cake!

Vi x


----------



## DomLangowski

lol dont worry about space, we have more than enough, id love to see them all here


----------



## violet1991

okie dokie, edited first post and changed the link with the photo!

Vi x


----------



## Rowangate

One down and 364 to go, good luck with your task, I'm sure you will manage it and I would also like to see the photo's.


----------



## violet1991

002 - candle


----------



## Halcyon

oh what a lovely idea!

can't wait to see each photo every day 

Lisa x


----------



## violet1991

003 










Vi x


----------



## julieszoo

Stunning pics! And belated birthday wishes to you


----------



## violet1991

this one's been played with severly..... new sky was added. Also think it looks HDR'd (high dynamic range)

Vi x


----------



## violet1991

went with bible today....


----------



## Mari

Very nice so far, Vi! Keep at it! I really like the church. Good job!


----------



## Cbprf

I must say, the bible is my favorite picture so far  Nice job on all of them though and keep at it


----------



## violet1991

Thanks all!

next is "reading"....was going for books, but I sorta used the idea that would have been good for that on the bible one. So chose reading instead, which is very close! hehe. Self portrait too btw folks!










Vi x


----------



## Rowangate

great photot's to date, So are you a Doctor Who fan!


----------



## violet1991

Rowangate said:


> great photot's to date, So are you a Doctor Who fan!


yesh, indeedy I am!! Thanks 

Vi x


----------



## Aly-Lou

That is such a brilliant thing to have on your portfolio. Hope you can keep it up, Good Luck hun xx


----------



## violet1991

Yeah, it will be. I didn't even think about that!

number 7!










Vi x


----------



## Jammy

Wonderful thread wonderful photos please keep showing us your lovely piccies


----------



## violet1991

Thanks Jammy, will do. Big challenge though, especially with a theme, I may give the theme up if it gets too difficult and just do random stuff, but I'm hoping it doesn't get to that!

Vi x


----------



## Jammy

violet1991 said:


> Thanks Jammy, will do. Big challenge though, especially with a theme, I may give the theme up if it gets too difficult and just do random stuff, but I'm hoping it doesn't get to that!
> 
> Vi x


I personally think that committing to taking a photo a day every day and posting it here is enough just choose something that catches your eye  
A rat forum i am a member of has a photo of the day thread where you are only allowed to post a photo you have taken yourself and max of 1 per day and this thread is a joy to all us Ratville members it can make you laugh and cry all in 1 page  It is however 47 pages now :lol:

Juliet x


----------



## violet1991

yesterday's and today's are probably the wrong way around, but hopefully you can see where they came from!

yesterday's (which is delayed because my memory card was playing up yesterday! I got rather fustrated with it!!!)









And today's...









Vi x


----------



## violet1991

here are the last 3 days...up to date untill today!




























Vi x


----------



## violet1991

yesterday's 









and todays..... idea being that you love first class if your therte, but hate it with envy when your not!? Is that a bit vague? hmmmm...









Vi x


----------



## violet1991

connection being through paddington bear having been known for both of the products

Vi x


----------



## julieszoo

I'm really enjoying this thread  Looking forward to the next pics


----------



## violet1991

Thanks Julie


----------



## Cbprf

Amazing pics, still


----------



## violet1991

thanks  any picky comments about what you like or don't like really help.

I'm really struggling now, it's coming up with the ideas that will follow on in my theme. It'll be a miricle if I can keep going with the theme, but Miricles have been known to happen!! (now if never with any luck)

I'm starting to wander what word I am eventually going to end on....the mind boggles at how many I have left :O

anyway, after Orange I went with Blue. It is opposite orange in the colour wheel! And so is supposed to be the complimentary colour?









From Blue I went to Music.....link being that there is the type of music called the blues, and theres a boy band called blue! so that was quite good that there were two links...









and today, after much thought I went with Notes. Took ages to decide because I'm trying to think in a little bit of advance so that I don't get stuck! And have decided what to do tomorrow with it, so went with it 









Theres my updates!

Vi x


----------



## violet1991

not happy with this one.... it's boring









and today's isn't too bad, bit OTT maybe.









Vi x


----------



## violet1991

:shock:










VERY happy with this, although not fantastic, it's good for what I was using, and the amount of pics I had to take to get it! (noramlly hundreds, but i did it in 44!)....had been wanting to get my hands stuck into water droplets for aaaaages!! will have another go one day when i have a macro lens!

Vi x


----------



## julieszoo

The water droplet one is WOW!!


----------



## violet1991

Ta Julie  but I know I can do better in better light, so I may try again some time soon...

so, he's today's, "wet"....










model is my gorgeous boy Socks!

Vi x


----------



## Rowangate

I like wet, it made me smile


----------



## Halcyon

excellent photo's - loving this thread


----------



## violet1991

*humph* wish I had more inspiration...


----------



## violet1991

today's, my second fave pic so far (after water)










my eye btw! 

Vi x


----------



## SarahY

That's a stunning picture, very beautiful indeed 

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon

Just... WOW :shock:

Amazing pictures, you should be very proud!

Willow xx


----------



## violet1991

thanks, has the wow factor that one doesn't it.....just you wait till I can get a macro lens <3!! Eeeeeeeeeeeee!!

I'll only be proud when i've done the whole year 

Vi x


----------



## WillowDragon

Hehee I'll be proud of you for now then... and to think, i'm happy when i can get a picture in focus! LOL

Willow xx


----------



## NaomiR

they are really good Vi; even the marmite picture, which should be bland and quite boring, has a certain depth and moves itself rough out of it's 2 dimensional persona - keep going you're doing a brilliant job, I did my 365 last year when I got my new camera and they were ALL animals


----------



## Peteyandthegang

My favourite is actually "clean", with the toothpaste. I guess that's rather odd! I like how it actually looks so...clean. And sparkly. And sterile

I'm a funny one
I'm liking your work


----------



## NaomiR

you are walking OCD Petey :lol:


----------



## Peteyandthegang

I just hope she put the cap back on after


----------



## violet1991

hehe, I did, and cleaned up the mess from my set up too!!!!

personal fave for my own reasons today, not photographically sound, but you gotta love those faces?!










Oh, family because middle is mum and the others are her daughters, yes very luckily she had a litter of just girls (born march last year  - but are BIG girls)

Vi x


----------



## violet1991




----------



## violet1991




----------



## violet1991

another boring one (or it must be, noone has anything to say ) I personally love the depth this pic has, the textures came out really really well. Colours have been boosted a lot (maybe too much?) to make it feel warmer.

lower claremont bank is the road where my college is 









Vi x


----------



## janjiie

Hi Vi,

Did you say in training? These look like professional shots to me! I love the eye how on earth did you do that? and how did you get all those squealers to pose so beautifully?!!

Well Done

Jan


----------



## violet1991

well, i'm not technically training, more "practising"....thank you.

eye was done by taking a pic of my face (hit and miss to focusing though!) and then cropping just the eye. I then put a layer mask over it that made it B&W, the used a special tool and got rid of the layer just over the pupil, so the colour came through from underneath.

the guineas are just well behaved, beautiful girls = a good chance for a photo!

Vi x


----------



## violet1991

yesterday's









and today's









Vi x


----------



## janjiie

You seen this?

http://www.worldphotographyawards.org/default.aspx

You should enter missus!!


----------



## violet1991

hehe thanks, possibly!! I'm thinking of looking for themed photo competitions, i'm not much good at creative thinking if i havn't got a theme!

yesterdays









and maybe you can see the connection? hehe









Vi x


----------



## violet1991




----------



## tinyfish

those pics are AMAZING!!!

I only just discovered the post and couldn't tear myself away until I had seen them all even though I am starving (and it takes a lot to keep me away from my food!)

WOW!

can't wait to see what's next!!

PS and the guineas are ever so cute!


----------



## violet1991

thanks Tinyfish! Didn't know what you were missing hehe! a few of the pics made a few others hungry too!

Vi x


----------



## violet1991

yummy....


----------



## SarahY

Now that's just cruel! *eyes the clock and wonders if 21:40 is a bit late to start baking...*

Loving seeing the pictures Vi, I think the herbs one is my favourite so far...

Sarah xxx


----------



## violet1991

I really like the Herbs one too Sarah. considering those cakes were made at about this time yesterday, I wouldn't say it's too late 

thanks for the comments 

Vi x


----------



## violet1991




----------



## tinyfish

don't tell me - it must be 'Be merry' - is it? is it?


----------



## violet1991

Mum wanted me to do that...but no  I havn't decided yet. I'm bad at this!!

Vi x


----------



## violet1991

i know it's ANOTHER droplet!









rain*drops* on roses, and whiskers on kittens....okay a bit vague maybe, but mum had a nice rose in the garden!


----------



## violet1991

had fun doing this, just hope i havn't killed myself with ink poisoning!









Vi x


----------



## Maplewood Stud

oh vi i love the hand one, very good!! 
i think u should put urself forward to be the mod for the forum monthly photo competition!! 
ud be perfect  x


----------



## NaomiR

x.leigh.amber.x said:


> i think u should put urself forward to be the mod for the forum monthly photo competition!!
> ud be perfect  x


If that needed seconding, I'll second that


----------



## violet1991

lol, I'm not awfully good at keeping competitions going but if the admins want to give me a go, i'd be up for it 

Vi x


----------



## violet1991

yesterdays - 









Todays - 









Nothing special

Vi x


----------



## violet1991

bit of an explanation, i thought "well you can get seasonal songs can't you?"


----------



## DomLangowski

Love the leaf one Vi, great job


----------



## x.novabelle.x

The photos are gorgeous, I especially love English  Probably because it's such a big part of my life and something so simple like the photo you took sums it up perfectly.

Keep going hun, you have all our support in completing this project!

(Oh and very happy belated birthday. It's my 18th next week, hooray!)


----------



## julieszoo

I really like the leaf one too


----------



## violet1991

Ta all  The leaf one has a bit I missed before I uploaded it, it stands out to me like a sore thumb because I know it's there!!! Has been corrected though on my comp 

bit of an update....

LOVED doing this shot, smell really went up my nose, and ooooh how fun it was to try and pile them up!!!









This shot, not sure of, was really last minute. I got very very fustrated that I couldn't get some steam in some other shots I had tried, so decided to make do with a pic of my hot dinner...









Today's pic though I had fun with again. I'd have liked more contrast in the ice cubes, as they were really what I was aiming for, but I had taken some of just the ice, which did turn out really well, but the glass I had them in ruined the framing for me, and this shot took the edge...









thanks to anyone keeping up! love seeing your comments, keeps me going!

Vi x


----------



## SarahY

Love all three of those latest ones, the colours and textures are just beautiful 

Sarah xxx


----------



## violet1991

yesterdays









and todays....the link is that my cavy (guinea pig) stud is called Cosy Cavies 









Vi x


----------



## violet1991

Vi x


----------



## julieszoo

Oooh, I really like the ice and strawberries, and the veggies and the piggy one. Can you come and take some pics of mine please!


----------



## violet1991

for the price of the train ticket to come visit you Julie, sure!!! :shock: :lol: 

seriously though, i'd like to do do more house visit type things for people, just at the cost of the train ticket and the price of any prints (if none, then no extra charge obs!). I'm just happy to be out and about!

Vi x


----------



## julieszoo

LOL - I bet a train journey to me would me a nightmare, straight across the country where only dodgy local services dare to go. The trains from the midlands that run to peterborough and beyond are those little one carriage ones too, no loo or cup of tea!


----------



## violet1991

lol...me no scared of rickity trains....only if their heading in the wrong direction *flashed back to the london*.... I way used to going on any train going, i've been back and forward to newcastle on my own before now a few times

Vi x


----------



## SarahY

More pictures please?

Sarah xxx


----------



## violet1991

I would Sarah, but my computer is deciding to be a pain in the arse again and won't have anything to do with my memory card. I'll have to have words with my dad again so he can load them and transfer from his computer, what a palarva!!

Vi x


----------



## violet1991

FINALLY, still, no thanks to my computer, had to transfer from dad.










Chocolate frogs...Harry Potter?  I thought it was clever...I went to a meeting locally and met "The Animal Man". I hadn't taken my pic yet saw he had frogs and it came to me 









stuck for ideas with this, so just spelt it out!!









Hoping I can think of something to portray Mammals today, as they are another class of animals.

Vi x


----------



## violet1991

Vi x


----------



## julieszoo

More stunning pics, and you are 2 months through your year now


----------



## violet1991

UGG!! lol!! and only 300 days left today!!



















Vi x


----------



## violet1991

lost interest have we?? awww

okay, next installation!!

Had fun doing this...not!!! It's ruddy cold out side this time of year isn't it!!! Left the cam outside for about 10 mins to get the stars on their own, later took one of the moon, which needs only a fraction of a second to capture (as it's bright!!) The moon shot on it's own is a VERY heavy crop, the actual pic showed the moon only as a dot!The moon shot was then added to the stars shot...creating this!









Night-> watch? Well it was the only thing I could think of. Had a friends obliging cat to shoot. The light was awfully taking this, and I didn't have my flash gun, so had to do with on board, which is really pants. Oh well.









Fairly obvious one I think. One of my dad's eye which came out really well. Both me and my brother have our dad's eyes, which if I'm aloud to say are good to photograph, whereas my mum's are brown, so really hard to get any detail in.









Little fun thing, all the bit's I'd made then took pics separately then lined them up on a different BG (in editing!)









Okay, so I got stuck again!!!









Tomorrow I plan to do Calendar, not too vague is it??

Vi x


----------



## julieszoo

I really like the moon and stars and cat ones


----------



## violet1991

Thanks Julie x


----------



## violet1991

Bit of drama to this update.










after this shot, I took the camera to a cub meeting, which my dad runs. He was planning on doing a pack shot, so offered to go and do it. My brother (15) went too as he always does every week, He might be a new leader at some point. Anyway, before they all arrived my brother was kicking a ball about the hall...you can see it coming I know!...being an idiot and aiming it at me. My attempts to protect my camera failed, he hit it smack on target, it banged against the wall and then fell onto the *hard* flooring. It was next to me on a long cupboard bench type thing. I swore profusely at him for a couple of seconds (and got told to mind my language!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) and didn't dare try and turn the camera on for fear of it being broken. I was crying quite a bit for about half an hour dreading the moment I should turn it on. Everyone arrived, and I braved trying to turn it on when I'd calmed down a little. I turned the switch and my heart skipped a beat. It wouldn't turn on. I went on to have a panic attack sat in the hall with all the cubs. All I was thinking was crap, crap, crap (because their we're children around was the only reason I didn't swear), my 365 is ruined. Everything is ruined and nothing was ever going to be right again. I sat in the same position for 2 hours till the damn meeting had finished. 
Later that night dad decided to tell me it was my fault, and that he wouldn't make my brother pay a penny for what he's done, instead it has to come out of my savings. I don't have a job at the minute, I'm in college. It wouldn't be covered under any insurance either. 
I was more than a little upset yesterday and still am. However dad got looking on the net for a new camera, and we've ordered a 1000D. Which is about as much as I can afford. I knew that almost any cam I got would be a big upgrade from the 350D I had, so I wasn't really fussed what it was I got, anything is better than nothing.
So for the past 3 days I've had to use my compact camera for my 365. The little Casio Exilim isn't bad...but it's not cut out for the things I want to do.



























^14th nov^

My gorgeous little blind fella. He's getting on okay, but is scared stiff of being held, cause he can't see where he is, and everything doesn't smell of him. So to get him to hold still for a second was a problem. 
Photographically not a good pic, the shadows are really harsh, but I'm not bothered at the mo untill my new DSLR arrives, then I can start thinking straight again. For now I need to focus on just carrying on.

Vi x


----------



## Jack Garcia

You are such a talented photographer!


----------



## moustress

Poor little thing!


----------



## Toast

You should be a photographer


----------



## violet1991

That's what I'm aiming for!

Vi x


----------



## Cait

I would be gutted if someone broke my camera too Vi! I am looking at getting a new one at the mo (Sony A380 with a macro lens for mice!) so I can actually take some decent photos. I will PM you with something else photography related if you're getting the Canon


----------



## violet1991

what on earth you on about Cait!! your photos are already gorgeous! fab on the news about new cam though, always exciting. I should be able to use a macro lens soon too, my dad did get me an adapter so i can use his old lenses, one of which is a macro. very excited about that!

My heart now lies with canon :love1 :king Ta for the PM 

Vi x


----------



## violet1991




----------



## violet1991

simple enough....









solerized to make it a bit funky, think it looks good in this example. Reminds me why I loved my cheap little compact, good images it takes really.









Vi x


----------



## violet1991

This pic was put into sepia, warmed up slightly, contrast boosted, brought the shadows down to make it darker. Also added a texture to it. Tried to make it feel like a really old note. 









pretty boring, and really is just a snap for this one...









Vi x


----------



## moustress

I've been looking at this thread for awhile, trying to figure it out. You like taking pictures of lots of different stuff, which is cool, I guess. I mostly take pix of my mice and my garden, but I occasionally take pix on trips as well. Very interesting stuff. You seem to like framing your subject very closely. Processing is something I've rarely used, but it's amazing what one can do with an inexpensive digital camera and a good program. I like it!


----------



## violet1991

the stuff is supposed to be linked Moustress  I wouldn't do half of the stuff if it wasn't because it was for a theme. Though I have to say, the chalk one is pretty cool, and would have looked ace had it been done with a dslr, as it's a pretty cooll effect with the inexpensive compact.

as for the framing of stuff, yes I love tight crops, i like to be close to the subject, see everything perfectly, sometimes I like space, but only where it really suits it. As for my editing skills, well, it's arguable that I'm any good at it, but I try. It's true that a good program can help immensly!!

Vi x


----------



## violet1991

Vi x


----------



## Rowangate

Love the chalk one, keep going as I can't wait to see what the last picture/word is.


----------



## violet1991

this one speaks for itself. It's a baby born yesterday, this darlin in around 40g in weight, when should be a healthy 90g. Born a week premature. And is loosing it's battle


----------



## Oakelm

Last pic very sad, but got to say some fab photos, really need a decent camera myself, just cant get a decent close up of anything with mine. Favourites so far, english, love and season. Looking forward to seeing the rest of the year.


----------



## Toast

Poor baby. I would probably give it a hug. Hope it makes it!


----------



## julieszoo

Sorry about the minipig, I do find that cavies in general have no fight in them compared to rats. If one is ill it is generally belly up the next day whatever I do


----------



## violet1991

it died over night


----------



## julieszoo

I'm so sorry


----------



## Toast

Poor little guinea pig. Mine died on Christmas Eve of 2007


----------



## violet1991

his two siblings seem to be getting on well, feeding really well etc, still look really weak though, fingers crossed for them.

on with the show..










then todays..


----------



## SarahY

"Game" looks awesome Vi! And sorry to hear about the little fella xxx

Sarah xxx


----------



## violet1991

thanks everyone...










considering the macro on the compact cam is pants, this is quite good!!

Vi x


----------



## violet1991




----------



## violet1991

and still no new camera


----------



## violet1991

I've been really organised the past few days and have got all my words sorted out till monday, still have to think up the ideas for the shots on the day though, but wish I'd though this one out a bit more...









Vi x


----------



## violet1991




----------



## violet1991




----------



## violet1991

Good news....new camera came today  I now have the canon 450D


----------



## violet1991

Maybe I should explain?? War of the roses symbol on the coin


----------



## SarahY

Love that one! I like the way it's in pretty much two colours, the contrast between the shadow and shiny bits, and how well your camera (and skill!) has managed to pick out the damage in such crisp detail 

Sarah xxx


----------



## violet1991

and a self portrait again! Sheild your eyes 









Vi x


----------



## moustress

Yes, I see you are spending too much time on photography and not enough time on sleep; sorry, the mother in me couldn't halp but say that. Your new camera seems to work well. My little digital camera is a Canon, and it's amazingly smart. Is yours one of those hybrids?


----------



## DomLangowski

lovein the pics Vi, keep it up.


----------



## violet1991

moustress said:


> Yes, I see you are spending too much time on photography and not enough time on sleep; sorry, the mother in me couldn't halp but say that. Your new camera seems to work well. My little digital camera is a Canon, and it's amazingly smart. Is yours one of those hybrids?


mine is a 450D (in the first 70 pics it was a 350D)...DSLR.
Posted the last post at quarter past 10 ish... i don't see this as late lol!

Just wandering, how old do I look in these photos?? LOL I'm 18  though the bus driver managed to give me a child ticket the other day....meh!

Thanks Dom! 

Vi x


----------



## Kallan

I like how you chose the 20p for 'War', it's somehow very fitting.

How do you find Canon SLRs? I had an Olympus SP550 (the Ultra Zoom) and liked being able to do macro and telephoto with the one lens - do you get used to lugging round different lenses with you?


----------



## violet1991

once a canon always a canon....they're generally very good. I can't really coment for other "breeds" as I've never used anything else. I don't have many lenses, and even so, I tend to set out to do different types of photography, so often only bring the lens I need. The 29-90mm has been stuck on my cam for a good few months now, ever since I've had it. It's only when you've got the long reach zooms that you tend to need to swap for shorter range stuff.

Vi x


----------



## violet1991

Updates




























Vi x


----------



## violet1991




----------



## julieszoo

I like blend a lot  And before I saw the title, I thought that the coffee one was some sort of chocolate cake


----------



## violet1991

sorry for the huge catchup























































Vi x


----------



## SarahY

Love Bird, the expression on his face is brill and you've really captured that cocky seagull attitude 

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon

Bread makes me hungry!! LOL

These are great Vi!

Willow xx


----------



## violet1991

thanks both

despite the fact you can't really tell it's much of a nest, this little mouse has made himself a nice one!!










Vi x


----------



## danniixx

awww gorgeous! I love 'nest' makes me want to mousie snatch xd


----------



## violet1991




----------



## violet1991




----------



## violet1991

own up, who looks at this every time I update??


----------



## SarahC

I do.Heres an odd thing Violet,I dreamt about you last night.What can it mean.


----------



## violet1991

LOL sarah, no idea! Wish I could have a few dreams though, can't remember having one for months.

Vi x


----------



## Toast

You are an above amazing photographer.


----------



## Kallan

Meee! I get an ickle email into my inbox saying, 'GO LOOK NOW!', so I do


----------



## violet1991

thank you very much "Toast"!

lol Kallan, the wonders of the watch button 

todays pic..


----------



## julieszoo

Those last 2 are fab! Are you going to try and make a link to something seasonal or snowy soon?


----------



## violet1991

lol Julie, I can try


----------



## violet1991

Vi x


----------



## julieszoo

Oooh, I really like copper, but what you done to that tuppence??


----------



## violet1991

Julie, it's my lucky 2p coin, I found it on the floor in the playground YEARS ago. will never figure out how it managed to get to that shape!!

Vi x


----------



## julieszoo

It's pretty, reminds me of one thats been through one of those machines to make it a new shape.


----------



## Rowangate

Keep up the good work, the photo's are brill.


----------



## WillowDragon

I always look  Cos you rock!

Willow xx


----------



## Oakelm

violet1991 said:


> own up, who looks at this every time I update??


I admit it  probably because I am rubbish at taking piccies.
Keep up the good work, I would have ran out of ideas ages ago.


----------



## violet1991

thanks everyone, I get the most feedback dfrom you guys, and for that I really am quite thankful indeed!!

people I'm going to try my best for you to write a little more about the thought that goes into these shots, might encourage a bit more chit chat 

This one is a little boring, I just printed of a periodic table to do 'elements'. Copper of course is Cu  Maybe a bit narrow on the depth of field.









Okay, so a little thought needed to go into this, elements, one of them is also Tungsten (which is W!) which is used in lights...









I really wanted to go into christmas for the 25th, but in the end didn't really get there, not due to the link though, more due to the fact I had little inspiration on what to actually do for the photo that would signify christmas. So, took this without actually meaning for it to be my 365 photo today, but a sunset is a kind of light isn't it?









Vi x


----------



## julieszoo

The sunset one is stunning and I think the light are very festive


----------



## violet1991

Sorry for the dely, I had temporarily forgotten my password, and couldn't log in after my PC got upgraded to windows 7 and it lost all me memory!! WAA! 

this is a bit boring, though i've had a few people say to me they like it simply because they want to read it as the last line has rather caught them 









Ahhh, well this one was really fun, was a very very last minute thing. It hit 11pm and i realised i hadn't done it yet. So it was manic, because I actually had to think of an idea, and make this little prop in time to get the photo. In the end I did it with 40 mns to spare 









ahh another boring one, my railcard is the closest to ID that I have!!









oh i got angry doing this one. Mainly because I couldn't find any paint, so had to use a very very inky pen, took me a few days before my finger returned to it's natural colour!! But also because it didn't give all the definition i wanted it to.









this didn't quite turn out how I had planned it, mainly because the yellow isn't bright enough.









I quite like this one. Also didn't turn out *quite* as I planned, but it didn't turn out too badly for it. The locket under scrutiny was just the best thing i could find to use.









gah!!! me again! Do quite like how it turned out, the right mix of flash and ISO setting 









Vi x


----------



## Maplewood Stud

vi ur amazing, where do u get ur ideas from?
i love looking at ur pics, i think id of given up ages ago if it was me, wouldnt of had a clue what to take pics of  x


----------



## moustress

The profile of you is absolutely perfect. Sometimes getting an interesting photo comes from seeing the way the pic is framed before you actually take it. You do a lot of experimenting, which is impressive, and planning, which is way beyond anything I've ever tried photographically. The profile reminds of the few posed pix I ever took which were the day my daughter was born. On a delay setting, I got our profiles, in almost total black, in low light in the midwife's suite I was in. Her birth was more impressive than my son's because she was like me. (that sounds egotistical doesn't it!) My son's birth was awesome, but her's gave a feeling of mirroring the past and the future in a line of women born to women extending infinitely in the past and the the future.


----------



## violet1991

i'll admit to darkening the BG to create that black effect on my profile  I don't like how many photos are framed moustress, I tend to like either a nice angle, or a really close crop. (or close up). or of course, both!

but thanks lots 

Leigh, the ideas are because the photos are all linked. I did the word association theme for exactly that reason, I'd struggle to some up with any ideas without it. It would no doubt have been guinea pig shot after guinea pig shot after mouse shot LOL.

Vi x


----------



## violet1991

Had great fun doing this one. Lighting was a bugger *frowns* But don't think they're all too bad.


----------



## julieszoo

Over a 1/3 of the way through now, Violet, some fab pics in there you are having lots of fun with this aren't you?


----------



## violet1991

i dont know if fun be the right word, you dont know how much i just want to leave the camera alone!!

I don't know how I came up with the idea. But I think it works quite well. I scouted my shed and picked the most different looking pigs to each other I could. This means they don't live together, so only one in 10 shots was any good because they just wouldn't sit still for purring and generally being naughty boys!! (I wouldn't dare have used a sow in with the boars!!). I do realise i have two chocolate coloured ones in there, but ones self and ones a (pet) dal, can you forgive me? 










Vi x


----------



## violet1991

This was surprisingly easy actually, but rather cool don't you think?? Another self portrait I'm afraid! The idea being that the two people (both me's LOL) had split and become independant in the mirror? but is still the same person










Vi x


----------



## Kallan

That is fab!!!! How did you do it?


----------



## violet1991

ahhh, it's Magic  just two shots put together, one shot was erased around the mirror to reveal the other shot underneath.


----------



## violet1991

today I went for 'uniform' didn't quite master the art of water blob making in this uniform way, but it's close enough for me to be happy..


----------



## julieszoo

Those bubbles are fab!


----------



## violet1991

thanks Julie

orrured to me quite late at night again! bah, i'm not very good at doing this early!!









another boring one today. Just an extract from my last years h/w diary









Vi x


----------



## moustress

Love the drops of water, I do.


----------



## violet1991

thanks Moustress

yesterdays... I thought that a hat and scarf were in co-ordination with the weather? My brothers keeping warm stuff for the shrewsbury football matches


----------



## violet1991

todays.... and my god did it take ages. I was determind to do the playing card thing, but nowhere in this house is there a surface with a decent background on it. So I used my dad's computer chair, and blew out the background in editing  I took loads in the end which i liked, but this was my fave I think!


----------



## violet1991

I'm aware that this one is a bit pants, didn't quite happen how I'd planned it to, but then it never would seeing as the task was difficult enough anyway! I "employed" my brother to try and make a card stack thingi, but he's not brilliant at it... he's good, but nt brilliant. so he got as far as the second layer and it just feel down, which is sorta what i wanted, though was hoping it would be fully constructed then blow on it or flick it or something to knock it down... but this is what i got









this one isn't too bad, but then it's just a sorta generic sorta shot. Nothing really too special!









then another weird one, i'm not really all too keen personally, but it says what i wanted it to i think, and thats that!









tehe.... what really needs to be said?? other than the daylight was failing, and so the shot is a little on the dark side of things!


----------



## julieszoo

The ones with the dominos and the card tower in are very stylish, so pleased you managed to get a snowman in there too(not sure about the dodgy football scarf though  )


----------



## laoshu

i am enjoying looking at these photos


----------



## violet1991

long last got to do these 

wanted to focus on the rubbings... though didn't mant to make it look like it was OOF, think i magaed to pull it off.









highly lovely shots these next two! lol, nothing spesh just pointed and shot!


















had fun out with some freinds today and came across a pilon in the open, looks quite good i recon.









Vi x


----------



## julieszoo

Really like the pylon


----------



## mouseling

I love this thread, amazing photos. You should print it as a photobook when you are done. Superb.


----------



## violet1991

thanks both


----------



## violet1991

was a difficult choice between this and another one. I have to say, I like this a lot!!









Vi x


----------



## moustress

Almost a faucet's eye view.


----------



## violet1991

A what?? lol

catch up time, i'm so bad at updating this for you, i'm just getting sick and tired of doing them at the mo, with everything else thats going on in my head.

I had my friend over the other night, and we had such a laugh i had forgotten about my shot for a lot of the day. and kept getting sidetracked when i had remembered. We had a bit of fun trying to make origami boats for the shot in the end, we both learnt how to make one! hehe









well, i found a cool tool on the internet that does word associations for you, give you a loooong list of loads of words it thinks associate to the one you have typed in, and bubble caught my eye. had been wanting to try them out. However, i had 45 mins to make sure i just got the shot, so i rushed into it and didn't get anything very good. I'm determind to try some more of these soon though, i've seen so many good ones, its making me jelous 









another bubbly sort of shot. Think it turned out okay, considering the lengths in which i took to get some fizzy water!! had to fizz it up usiing an old soda-stream system.









right so after Fizzy i went with flat!! Makes sense?? well the photo doesn't, but still, was supposed to be because its on a flat surface and is a fairly flat phone, but maybe i went a bit vague again?!









Cuuuuuurrved! makes sense again  just a couple of bauballs....









opposite of curves isss...








I don't quite know what gave me the inspiration. I was thinking of the best thing that would have lots of corners in it and though "AHA RUBIKS CUBE!!" unfortunatly, my brother has rather worn it out and the stickers are all a bit funny, but just adds character right? 

and finally, Sharp. Sharpest thing I could find. Don't know if I went a little nuts in editing on this one, the BG was very noisey to begin with.









Vi x


----------



## violet1991

there really wasnt enough light, dissapointed in it because its quite noisy (though much better than original) and the focus is lost on the finger somewhere... ah well, one of those days









another one with bad light conditions, i only had 3 shots of 30 in focus, the camera didn't like it much. I may have gone slightly overboard in editing, but I dunno, i felt in the mood for a bit of OTTness


----------



## DomLangowski

Still doing great Vi, love some of the most recent ones, keep it comein


----------



## violet1991

Ta Dom  It's taking a lot for me to get through them now. hope i can get to the end still.

I finally managed to sort these out from the weekend, I'm still soooo tired, don't know why I'm not in bed now to be honest!! Had a fab time though with lots of good friends.

right, so these are all pretty vague because I just needed to get them all done.

First starts off on track, borrowed my friends specs..









second is a vague one, and not very good because of the lack of anything that'll really reach the moon, just taken at 90mm!









this one taken late at night when I got home. was on max ISO, so was grainy, so I made it into some sort of cartoon look which I think suits it.









just faffed about with the glitter etc...









the last, highly great shot I'm sure you'll agree.... haha. was planning on doing "attract" but they didn't turn out too well, so spotted a battery and went for that instead.









Vi x


----------



## violet1991

not really much can be said about this, other than it turned out almost exactly how I wanted it to. And is just about how I feel at the mo

Vi x


----------



## violet1991

right, just realised I have a TWELVE photo catch up... hope you all forgive me!! I just never got around to loading them on the computer and doing anything with them.

okay so from negative I went with numbers. Just my keyboard was handy and took a snap, nothing special (much like most of these shots!!)









next was count! This one could have been a lot better, but I neglected to think about fiddling with the old macro lens.









Down. I wanted to to do something like this before, but it never really looked very good. But this time the dark sorta set it off and I'm reasonably pleased of the end result









This one I'm happy with my pose, but the lighting was bad for most of the shots. And I'm frustrated at my hair which was reeeealy static and in the way. Oh well!









bah boring shot of a tie I made my mum model! haha









okay um, my dad's woggle for his necker holding the bottom together? My dad by the way just got made the district commissioner for Shropshire 









This one could have been better, you can see what I was aiming for at least.









This one isn't too bad, again you can see what I was going for. I managed to get the focus on the coin, but didn't actually manage much of a splash!! My hand froze off getting the coin out of the water the amount of times I did!!









Missed the darn focus on all of these shots, though I was having a lazy time of thinking about the photo. Regret not giving it more time. But it'll do.









Due to a run of nasty headaches....









Brrrrr, it's cold out there!!!









Hello! or "hi"! because I plan on doing Key tomorrow, and thought I could fit this in before I did it, because key could have worked for today's shot too.









Well there we go, all caught up.... Phew!

Vi xx


----------



## julieszoo

Oooh pretties. Really like the coin one  Nearly half way too


----------



## violet1991

I am still going with this folks, but finding it hard to keep updating everywhere that I have been posting them. You can keep looking through my photobucket account whenever you feel like updating yourself!

http://s284.photobucket.com/albums/ll30/violet1991/365/


----------



## violet1991

I finished this project yesterday. I realise I'm not very much of an active member now... just been told off by Dom hehe... but I don't have a lot of litters from my mice now. The guinea pigs were always my first love, and they've taken over a bit. So much so that I'm struggling slightly with them too.

I will always have a few mice though, as i still love them to bits. And can afford to keep just a couple.

All the pics are on the link in the previous post for you to view, and I'm also uploading them elsewhere as a kind of gallery too. Which I'll post when they're all on there.

Vi x


----------



## DomLangowski

Well done Vi, also happy birthday for today. I know I already told ya but what the hell... Have a great day and I wanna see you here more often please, we miss you...

:clap :clap :clap :happybirthday :clap :clap :clap


----------

